
The problem with Cuties is our society - pipipipi
https://medium.com/prototyping-a-year/the-problem-with-cuties-is-that-its-too-much-of-a-reflection-of-our-current-reality-e472dbd26399
======
core-questions
> For me, I know that at least the film is a piece of fiction with strong
> influences from reality — but pageants and kids twerking in mini skirts is a
> real thing. You can’t blame Cuties for existing.

This is a pretty thin defense. Honestly, child beauty pageants should probably
end, too; I can think of no more attractive a venue for a pedophile to
gravitate towards, and I can think of no stronger way to convince a young girl
that her only value is her appearance. It's basically objectification practice
sessions.

The movie is a problem because it uses the veneer of a story to normalize the
distribution of material featuring sexualized children. The plot or moral of
the story don't matter, because the subsection of the audience that most good
parents are worried about are just going to fast forward that anyway, aren't
they?

Meanwhile, we have yet another divide in the unending culture war, this time
forcing you to be either on the side of people who defend the distribution of
materials that sexualize children, or to be on the side of the so-called Evil
Right Wingers who worry that this is yet another piece in a strategy to
normalize pedophilia (as pedosexuality) over the course of a generation or so.
It's odd that you can't just be a normal person who thinks it's gross and
borderline abusive to have 11-year-old girls twerking on the TV.

------
sigmaprimus
This discussion has been going on for a long time now, It seems like just
Yesterday that the world was outraged about how Madonna presented herself,
that was 35 years ago!

Im guessing there were people back in the 30s shunning Shirley Temple movies
too.

